
Show HN: ScamShare - mattbgates
https://scamshare.com/
======
gt_
If we want to get at these small pesky scams, we will need to address the
large corporate scams. The small ones are almost entirely born of (directly or
indirectly) or shielded by the larger ones.

This rule holds up regardless of what social or political theories one has.

~~~
mattbgates
gt_,

It is my understanding that there is a much larger organization at work
here... these are just the small guys sending the emails, hoping to earn their
paychecks. There has got to be some larger organizations considering that
there are millions to billions of dollars being stolen every year.

This website I created was to simply bring about more awareness of it.. at
least to make known the "type of messages" being sent. I wish our governments
could fight against the scammers and spammers, but it is a fight that has been
going on since the dawn of the Internet.

My vision was that a person could search a portion of the message and find it
on ScamShare so they are aware not to pursue or proceed any further in their
actions.

